# a little confused about shipping.



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm planning on shipping my shirts first class via USPS. I'll be shipping single tees using the 9 x 12 white poly mailers (http://stores.ebay.com/VALUEMAILERS...?_fsub=11&_sid=26847069&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322). What I am confused about is do I need to be putting these envelopes in a first class envelope or is this all I need with first class shipping? Thanks.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe there are many who just use the poly mailer. We aren't shipping single t-shirts yet but what I would wonder is how air tight the poly bags are. I say this because if they are air tight after sealing the bag and there is some air in the bag, how will that effect getting the thing in the cardboard first class mailer. I would go down to the post office with one and what the someone there says.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use polybags all the time. I can get up to three shirts(if not xl) into one and ship them with no issues. 

You have to fold them very tightly and bend the glue tab over the back as tight as possible. I have sent many this way with no issues. Now for bigger pieces, one of those small boxes(if it fits it ships) will do the trick.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

joey1320 said:


> I use polybags all the time. I can get up to three shirts(if not xl) into one and ship them with no issues.
> 
> You have to fold them very tightly and bend the glue tab over the back as tight as possible. I have sent many this way with no issues. Now for bigger pieces, one of those small boxes(if it fits it ships) will do the trick.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


Joey, are you saying you ONLY use a polybag with no additional envelope? What size? are the ones I referenced in my link similar to what you use? Thanks for the help


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use 10" x 13" polybags to ship up to 4 XL shirts. Only 1 shirt will go First Class shipping ($2.76 - $2.90 per order). We fold the shirt, slip it into the polybag, and tag a thermal label. Easy.

For 2+ shirts, I actually use a USPS padded Priority Mail Flat Rate envelope. They're free, and they're $5.05 flat to most of the US. I can fit up to 4 shirts in there (S-XL), 3 XXL, 2 XXXL+.

For larger orders, we use custom boxing.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> I use 10" x 13" polybags to ship up to 4 XL shirts. Only 1 shirt will go First Class shipping ($2.76 - $2.90 per order). We fold the shirt, slip it into the polybag, and tag a thermal label. Easy.
> 
> For 2+ shirts, I actually use a USPS padded Priority Mail Flat Rate envelope. They're free, and they're $5.05 flat to most of the US. I can fit up to 4 shirts in there (S-XL), 3 XXL, 2 XXXL+.
> 
> For larger orders, we use custom boxing.


thanks treefox. that is really helpful. I have another question. I have never paid for postage online and printed off my own postage. What kind of paper/stickers do you use for your labels and am I ok to print them off of any printer? I know you mentioned thermal labels. do you need a special printer for those?


----------

